# How to install Kerberos



## yemi (May 28, 2012)

Hi, 

I have a project and *I* have to install an authentication server with Kerberos on FreeBSD 9. I just want to know how to configure it.

Regards,

YÃ©mi


----------



## francis (May 30, 2012)

Hi *yemi*! You want to know how to configure it? First, you should look for information about *Kerberos* e.g. in excellent FreeBSD Handbook. There you will find a comprehensive description of e.g. The Key Distribution Center (*KDC*), whic is the centralized authentication service that *Kerberos* provides etc.; Chapter 15 Security, Kerberos5. Additionally, a good source of information is the man page for kerberos(8) - introduction to the *Kerberos* system and krb5.conf(5) - configuration file for *Kerberos 5*.

Other information, guides, and howto's can be found on the net. Here is a couple of examples;

KerberosIV official FreeBSD Handbook can be used as a guide on how to set up KerberosIV
Kerberos: The Network Authentication Protocol official site with plenty of good informations.
Centralized Authentication with Kerberos description of the installation and initial configuration (note: still in progress) on FreeBSD 7.2.
How to Set Up and Administrate Kerberos WARNING! this document applies to FreeBSD 4.x and FreeBSD 5.x! Please consider the changes that have occurred in the later RELEASES.
FreeBSD Kerberos V _"The following document describes how to set up Kerberos V with the least amount of steps"_
Also, there are two interesting documents relating to the *Kerberos*. First, take a look on Running a Secure Kerberos Server. This paper will discuss why SabbiCom Servizi firm decided to use FreeBSD, networking, storage, memory etc. - generally every aspect about implement a Kerberos Key Distribution Center. While this paper is intended to introduce, describe, and explain an *Kerberos* environment; Kerberos Administrator's How-to Guide

Please remember one thing - without any action from your side (I mean reading the handbook, how-to's, searching the web for any information etc.), you should not expected any valuable answers on the forum.

Best regards, and good luck!


----------

